# kindle fire coming apart



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

my dad got his kindle fire in december 2011. He only reads it in the house and it hasn't been exposed to moisture or heat, and has never been dropped or anything.
recently, in the last five days or so, it has begun to swell- coming apart at the seam. It's separating at the seam and the screen is separating.  I haven't seen it out of the case, but when I was there this weekend, I saw it laying on the end table and it just looked like he had a bunch of paper or notes in the cover with the kindle- it was actually the kindle coming apart in the case. He can't snap the case closed any more- he said it's like an airbag inside is slowly inflating.
I've checked my fire, got it around the same time, and it's fine. Amazon was great, of course, and is sending him a replacement since we're under a year with it.
Has anyone had this happen or heard of this? I'm watching mine like a hawk now, but I can't find anything searching this board or the amazon discussion forums.
vickie


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

It sounds as if the battery is swelling. See http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,106283.msg1608855.html#msg1608855 which seems similar.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

fastdogs said:


> Amazon was great, of course, and is sending him a replacement since we're under a year with it.


I'm curious - did Amazon want the defective device returned?


----------



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

They shipped a new one ups 2 day, and emailed my dad a label to ship the other back.
i read about the battery overheating issue- he never noticed it being hot, but it was always in a case- that's how he first noticed the "swelling", he could no longer snap the case closed.
vickie


----------

